# Regarding PCC - India



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Guys
I'm from IT background and have lived in Delhi, Mumbai and now Bangalore. 
My passport contains my permanent address ( which not from these cities). My parents lives there and I use to visit there occasionally. 
I wanted to know. 
1. Do I need to do PCC from all four cities or only my passport address
2. Do I need to available in all location or passport location during the process? 

Regards 
Vijay


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

PCC is National thing. It will be ONE for India!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

You would have to approach the relevant office in current city which issues the PCC.
However, I think police checks are done in all the cities you have lived in the last 12 months from your date of application. That's what I can remember when I applied for PCC in India in 2010.
Am not sure about the second query.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

As per my understanding and cases seen over this forum, you may go to your native place (where your parents stay and address on your passport) and get your PCC.. it would not be a big deal.. Its a national thing but yet not nationalized since we still do not have any central crime database. I believe you would get the PCC from your native place (if address is still same .. as you said your parents stay there)..


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your valuable updates.

I'm having few more queries and before that wanted to add that
I'm living in Bangalore from past One year.

1. In Passport India website, Should I mention Present address as Bangalore address and Permanent address as my Passport address (Uttarakhand) ?
2. If Yes, will it delay to get certificate ? 
3. Will the police constable visit to given addresses like it does when applying fresh passport?
4. When applying online do we need to upload any document (like passport copy, marriage certificate or address proof etc . ) ?

Regards
Vijay


----------



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

can sum body please reply to the above query ??


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

See my comments inline



Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable updates.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm from IT background and have lived in Delhi, Mumbai and now Bangalore.
> My passport contains my permanent address ( which not from these cities). My parents lives there and I use to visit there occasionally.
> I wanted to know.
> ...


Hi there,

The fastest way to get the Indian PCC is to apply from a Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) from the city where the passport was issued. One PCC will do for the stay in different cities in India; need have to do separate PCC for differenct cities. Also remember the PCC is valid for 6 months in most of the countries.

You can apply for the PCC from the PSK website. Submit the online application and take the print out of the application. Remember to take the print out and copy of your passport first, back page, ECNR page and any corrections you have (if any). The fees is around INR 500.

Go to the PSK at 8.30 and they will start accepting applications from 9AM. The earlier you get there, the faster you will get the PCC (around 2-3 hours). They will give you two copies of the PCC letter and a stamp in the passport. Do check for the public hols and hartals. PSK’s work only from Mon-Fri.

Mention the same address in your passport in the application. Also remember your passport should have been applied from Bangalore to apply for PCC in Bangalore. If for instance, if your passport is from Uttarakand, then she need to apply for the PCC from PSK Uttarakand to get it in one day. Or else, you need to apply through the normal routine from Bangalore and it may take up to 1 month and sometimes, more than that. Another option is to go to the Police Commisioner’s office in Cunningham road and get the PCC.

Hope you got the answers you were looking for.


----------



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

you mean to say ,better we apply from the place where we have to got the passport ,even though we are not staying in the same address which we have got the passport.

but that may be the permanent address. but most of the people can't stay the permanent address due to job location . 

so when we applying PCC from Permanent address of PSK and we need to mention permanent and present staying address are same in the Applying PCC form application.


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks appubabu.

I've applied online and got the application reference number . I've taken the print out and will visit soon PSK (Dehradun, Uttarakhand) as suggested by you and others.
I'm just wondering whether this application is sufficient for my wife's PCC or I need to separately apply online and get another application ref. no. for her. ?

Regards
Vijay


----------



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

we need to apply for every one separately for primary applicant and one more secondary applicant ?? 

as we have got passports before marriage.so we have passport having different address .


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Update -
I've gone for PCC in PSK Dehradun, and came to know that the address proof is mandatory for my wife. Only marriage certificate will not work. Atleast there should b one mentioned address proof on her name on address post marriage. 
Or else add spouse name on mine and her passport l which can take 45 days. 
I'm going with bank statement. Let's hope for the best


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

PCC - Indian Passport must contain spouse name. Else your marital status will be single in PCC.


Hi Friends,

Its being a tiring week in PSK Dehradun and have came to know below update.

Me & my wife's passport were created before our marriage. And as per the passport authority we should have added our spouse name after our marriage.

Which means if I go for PCC they are going to give me PCC letter containing marital status as 'Single' . Although I'm having registered marriage certificate. But the APO told me that they are not going to give any additional details other than the Passport. Since the passport says you are single we will mention same in PCC.

So guys, Please update your spouse name in Passport .


For me the only way left is to re-issue our passport and add spouse name and then apply the PCC. Which may take atleast one month (in Tatkal) .


Hope this thread will help someone to save time, efforts and of-course money.

Regards
Vijay


----------



## chaitanyasha (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a query here.. Is it mandatory to have the spouse name included in both the passport.. ?

My husband is the primary applicant and spouse name is not included in the passport, however in my passport it is included.would there be a problem in issuing the pcc?

Thanks,
Asha


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Asha
Yes, it is mandatory to have a spouse name in the passport else your pcc will give u and ur husband marital status as 'Single' . Although the marital status has nothing to do with this but anything which contradicts ur application may create prb for visa.
If you are married less than one year then Passport office may exempt you from spouse name endorsement. 

Regards
Vijay


----------



## maxx4845 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry to interrupt, any advice would be great help for me at this situation...
I stayed in bangalore a rented accommodation when I applied for passport, so automatically that rented Bangalore address becomes my passport mentioned address, my family and parents shifted to Coimbatore about 7 years back, where I was born previously. Funny thing is that fir this 7 years i am been working at singapore... would like to know whether I can get my PCC from Coimbatore PCC itself or do I need to go to Bangalore back to get my PCC. I don't want to apply from SINGAPORE as it is already late that have I planned a trip to indian in coming April 28th.
Please enlighten me with your expertise


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Seniors - need your advice regarding India PCC as this is sounding very tricky to me after reading through various posts on this forum.

I live in Hyderabad and this is now my permanent address
* My first passport (now expired) was issued in Visakhapatnam and has the Visakhapatnam address
* My second passport (current) was issued in the United Kingdom, but still has the Visakhapatnam address. My *wife's name is endorsed *in this passport.
* My wife's passport was issued in Hyderabad and has a Hyderabad address different from the current address. Since this was issued before marriage, my name is *not* endorsed in her passport.

Now I think I have the below options to apply for a PCC:
1) My wife and I apply for a PCC from Hyderabad PSK
2) I apply for PCC from Visakhapatnam and my wife applies for hers from Hyderabad 

I would like to understand the issues (if any) with each of the two options above, and which option is better.

Would there be any problem with my wife's PCC since she does not have spouse name in her passport?

Sorry for so many questions...hope someone would have answers.

Thanks.


----------



## TKB (Jul 25, 2012)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

*not included spouse name in Passport*

if we apply for PCC for me and my spouse ,we will PCC and Marriage status as "Single".

so DIAC will accept that kind of PCC even in marriage status .

Marriage certificate will sufficient to prove ?

or any other joint docs are required like Joint bank account statement ?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

sridhart said:


> if we apply for PCC for me and my spouse ,we will PCC and Marriage status as "Single".
> 
> so DIAC will accept that kind of PCC even in marriage status .
> 
> ...


we also have similar scenario that spouse name not included in passport since passport issued long before we married. In PCC application, we choose the status as Married and no issue in PCC issuance.


----------

